# 24" Dirt Jumper?



## New Guy (Jan 22, 2008)

So I bought my daughter a new Spawn Cycles Kotori 24 for Christmas and it came in Monday of this week. So, being the enthusiastic dad that I am I went straight to work getting it put together. Everything went together smoothly with no issues. For a kids dirt jumper I honestly think this bike is very nice. I have found myself wanting to take it for a spin all week, so today I did. Wow! This bike is super fun and light and fits me surprisingly well, I'm only 5'3" tall. It's easy to bunny hop and even easier to manual. Other than the short cranks (150mm) and short bars (26") I could see me riding this bike a lot. It fits me like a bmx bike but it's so much more fun. Is it dumb of me to think I should ride a kids bike and just not worry about it? Will the frame hold up for me for the longevity? The bars have a 145lb weight limit, but I'm gonna change those anyway for some wider ones, as well as change the cranks to 165mm which is the size my daughter races with. This IS my daughters bike but it is FUN to ride!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

New Guy said:


> So I bought my daughter a new Spawn Cycles Kotori 24 for Christmas and it came in Monday of this week. So, being the enthusiastic dad that I am I went straight to work getting it put together. Everything went together smoothly with no issues. For a kids dirt jumper I honestly think this bike is very nice. I have found myself wanting to take it for a spin all week, so today I did. Wow! This bike is super fun and light and fits me surprisingly well, I'm only 5'3" tall. It's easy to bunny hop and even easier to manual. Other than the short cranks (150mm) and short bars (26") I could see me riding this bike a lot. It fits me like a bmx bike but it's so much more fun. Is it dumb of me to think I should ride a kids bike and just not worry about it? Will the frame hold up for me for the longevity? The bars have a 145lb weight limit, but I'm gonna change those anyway for some wider ones, as well as change the cranks to 165mm which is the size my daughter races with. This IS my daughters bike but it is FUN to ride!


I don't know much about that bike in particular. This says it has a 20.27" effective top tube, which, yes, is pretty short, for an adult rider. But, if you like it, hey, whatever! 
Kotori - 24" - Born to Ride | The World's Best Kids Bikes!

That said, you may be interested in building your own 24".

There are definitely 24"-specific mtb-park-street-jump bikes out there like the Black Market Contraband, Union Street Molly Maguire, Tonic Fabrications Fall Guy, Black Market Lil Monster, NS Capital 24", Doberman 24", etc.

Here's the NS Capital 24" from back in 2007: 





But, those tend to have 21.5" actual top tube (which would probably work out to 21.7"-ish or 22?? effective).

Black Market Bikes owner Carter Holland's personal 24" several years back when they visited here:








Union Street Molly Maguire 24"









For a little while, I had the 2005 Specialized P.Street 24". Here it is next to a DK Xenia 26". They both have 22" top tubes (measured center to center). So, they're equally designed for an adult rider. Just that the wheel size difference, chainstay length, and bottom bracket height relative to axle level, etc. changes the handling....










And of course, Danny MacAskill rides 24"s


----------



## New Guy (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I have tooled around on her Spawn a lil more this week and it is definitely too short for me. When I try to manual it I almost loop it out immediately. I tried riding it a lil at our local skate park yesterday and it was so awkward feeling I just switched back the 20" bmx bike immediately. I think I'm just gonna buy a Transition BLT complete and be done with it. That won't be my main every day bike anyway, so it should do just fine.


----------

